# S. B. oil wicks



## ironhorse18 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a S.B. CL175c. It's been sitting for several years. The wicks are pretty dirty I'm sure. Where can I buy new wicks and how about instruction on replacing the wicks?? I've done some looking, so far no luck on instructions.

Thank you,
ironhorse18@frontier.com

Logan 821
Bench 8" grinder
Floor mount grinder 8"
Stick welder
Wire Hobart Welder
Two Torch Sets
Pro Cut 30" Mill
Need more toy's, I mean tools............


----------



## bobl (Jun 11, 2017)

ironhorse18 said:


> I have a S.B. CL175c. It's been sitting for several years. The wicks are pretty dirty I'm sure. Where can I buy new wicks and how about instruction on replacing the wicks?? I've done some looking, so far no luck on instructions.
> 
> Thank you,
> ironhorse18@frontier.com
> ...



Have you tried soaking insolvent then in lubricant after cleaning I used paper towels and seems to be ok on my 1940 heavy 10


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

Felt kits can be had on ebay


----------



## ironhorse18 (Jun 13, 2017)

bobl said:


> Have you tried soaking insolvent then in lubricant after cleaning I used paper towels and seems to be ok on my 1940 heavy 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



I will  try that.  How do you remove the wicks?  I looked for information and  maintenance on the net with not much luck.  Any help is appreciated.

Thank you,
  steve


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2017)

I got my refurbish book and felts from eBay same seller,


----------



## ironhorse18 (Jun 13, 2017)

bobl said:


> Have you tried soaking insolvent then in lubricant after cleaning I used paper towels and seems to be ok on my 1940 heavy 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



I will  try that.  How do you remove the wicks?  I looked for information and  maintenance on the net with not much luck.


----------



## bobl (Jun 13, 2017)

ironhorse18 said:


> I will  try that.  How do you remove the wicks?  I looked for information and  maintenance on the net with not much luck.



You need to get a h10 servicing manual as you have to remove the bearing top half and there is Avery important way to do this and if not done correctly you can destroy the bearings and have to remove oilers. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's a link to a thread here on H-M for maintenance of the wicks without having to go over to another site to get the information you need.  We have plenty of information here on this section on South Bend lathes without going anywhere else.  Look at the knowledge base listed in the previous directory

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sb-lubrication-information.41674/

Here is the link on the knowledge base.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/south-bend-knowledge-base.291/

Ken


----------



## dlane (Jun 18, 2017)

Ebay- search " ILION industrial services" , guide to renovating South Bend lathe
They sell the refurbish book and felt kit, the book is real good  , kit has all the rite felts.
Although the price has gone up


----------



## StepSide 88 (Jul 9, 2017)

where's the delete button?


----------



## StepSide 88 (Jul 9, 2017)

Not all that excited to spend money on something  as basic as felt I used up some I bummed off of an Organ repair/Piano Tuner guy I ran into a while back.
Some photos of my solution to cutting it down to size.

Not in order for some reason but the pictures tell the story for the most part.


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2017)

StepSide 88 said:


> Well I wasn't into sending off for felt since I have a stash I got from a piano tuner.
> After trying to unscrew this spindle I decided it was pressed in.
> Turns out it was a threaded spindle (right name ?) that was just pressed into a smooth bore hole.
> 
> Heres a few pics of how I got my felt down to size for this  one application.


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2017)

There are different weight felts out there , don't believe piano felts are for oil wicking, the rite felts look more dense


----------



## StepSide 88 (Jul 10, 2017)

I guess I need to do a wick test comparing the washed and rinsed original to the new one and see if there's an appreciable difference.


----------

